# Trailer Hitch



## aggie_gto (Sep 27, 2004)

Does anybody know of a trailer hitch for the GTO. I would be willing to import from Aussie land if necessary.

WHY: i have a jetski


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

The GTO can neither tow, nor be towed.

Guess that means a roof rack for you.  


---Larry


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

On Holden's web site, they show a hitch option. I was underneath the car the other day and noticed four threaded studs sticking down under the car from the spare tire area. Wonder it they might be for a hitch?


----------



## DJ_YellowGTO (Oct 8, 2004)

I was also looking at putting a trailer hitch on mine. Not to tow anything but to be used to to attach a bike rack to the car so i can transport my downhill bike to the mountains up north.


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

On AOL AUTO it states that the GTO can tow 1000 lbs.
I am sure it could tow more if it didn't have the IRS.

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

I found this info on the Holden website. It has the same drivetrain as our cars and can haul 1600kg which is 3527 lbs. I don't understand why we would not be able to haul the same loads.

http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action/modelaccessories?aid=20590&&modelid=12001&bitmask=1


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

There will be at least one hitch for the GTO. After doing some research, I discovered that Curt Manufacturing will be making a GTO hitch. The hitch is currently on their engineering list and has a number assigned to it. Could be up to three months away.

You can check on it at their website: www.curtmfg.com or call 877-287-8634.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

i guess a GTO with a hitch isn't so bad, i saw a viper once pulling a camper.....kinda looked odd if u know what i mean


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

I used to have a Porsche 944 that I ran at Porsche club drivers education events. I pulled a 5x8 trailer to haul my track tires and wheels, jack, fuel, tools, lawn chairs, cooler, etc. I would take my entire upright tool box with me. Worked great. Sure beat trying to stuff everything into the car. 

At that time I lived in northern Indiana and I pulled it as far away as Road Atlanta. 

I have a motorcycle trailer now that I may want to pull with the GTO.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Am I strange for having a hitch and towing a trailer with race tires and equipment on our Corvette? : )

Actually, Schulin or Schuling here in town makes one I'm pretty sure, and I'm sure I'll be installing one soon enough. I plan to go to Pro Solo events next year, therefore I will need a way to transport my racing things!


----------



## IdirecTV4u (Sep 23, 2004)

Let me just say I am not anti-trailer. But the the idea of a hitch, conjures up an image of someone, somewhere, trying to pull their "house" with this car. oh no..another bad image just came to mind...4X4 GTO.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

its crazy that were even havin this convo...ur car ur choice but its a gto not an f150............


----------



## SledgeHammer (Sep 24, 2004)

IdirecTV4u said:


> Let me just say I am not anti-trailer. But the the idea of a hitch, conjures up an image of someone, somewhere, trying to pull their "house" with this car. oh no..another bad image just came to mind...4X4 GTO.



Any one know where I can get some Mudders for my Goat? 
arty


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Whiteshadow said:


> Am I strange for having a hitch and towing a trailer with race tires and equipment on our Corvette? : )
> 
> Actually, Schulin or Schuling here in town makes one I'm pretty sure, and I'm sure I'll be installing one soon enough. I plan to go to Pro Solo events next year, therefore I will need a way to transport my racing things!


It was back in the early 90's when I was hauling a trailer behind my 944 and I was a rarity. Wasn't too long before I saw more people doing it. At least three of my track buddies were soon pulling their own trailers.

Now it is quite common to see trailers being pulled to both autocrosses and track events behind all types of sports cars. They make some really nice, small open trailers for this, but I liked having all of my stuff dry, clean, and protected from prying hands. That's why I pulled an enclosed utility trailer. It also was a great place to go in case of a sudden rain storm or to change into my driving suit. 

The alternative would have been to get a car trailer and a truck, which I did later on when I had a track car that was not very sreetable. However, by pulling the utility trailer, I got to drive my Porsche to and from the event rather than drive a truck. Other than driving into a headwind, I really didn't notice the trailer was there.


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

I would love to be able to tow with my goat. I have a motorhome, but my wife doesn't allow me to take it to the week-long firemen's convention I go to every year because the RV is "too nice". I'd like to get a crappy old trailer that I can swank up just to take to the convention, but I don't have anything I can tow one with other than the motorhome.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO-TO-GO said:


> On AOL AUTO it states that the GTO can tow 1000 lbs.
> I am sure it could tow more if it didn't have the IRS.
> 
> GTO-TO-GO


05 GTO Trailering Specs


----------



## KevinW (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting a Curt hitch. 

http://www.hitchsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=27279

That site has a link to the installation instructions and seems to have a good price. Has anyone had any experience with installing this hitch? When they say "trim access cover", how difficult is that? I'm surpised that Pontiac put weldnuts for attaching a hitch. I figured I'd have to drill holes...


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=906

You will have your answer here.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

The Curt hitch is pretty easy to install and is pretty low profile. The cutting part involves trimming away around a bolt hole in the plastic piece so the hitch will fit.

I had one issue with the hitch I received from Drophitch.com. One of the bolt holes was slight off. I had to use a file to enlarge that hole on the hitch so all of the bolts would go through their respective holes; it was a little annoying but not too much effort to correct (about 10 minutes filing the hole).


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Who has spinners on their Goats?


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I guess since we have the torque to tow, it sounds reasonable. I have just always left the towing up to the Silverado. At least your just moving jet skis and not a motor home. Good luck either way.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Its funny how these days everyone thinks you need a 6000lb tank to tow.. Funny how back before everyone felt the need to drive a cruiseship sized suvs people towed just fine with the family car.. Look at any movie from the 60s/70s.. Obviously follow basic safety while doing and dont overload the car but a 1000lb trailer can be towed by a ten speed bicycle let alone a 3800lb 350hp monster.. I have moved a car trailer loaded with a mustang around my house with a friggin lawnmower ,,jeez..
http://hotrodlincoln.org/jared3.jpg


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Its funny how these days everyone thinks you need a 6000lb tank to tow.. Funny how back before everyone felt the need to drive a cruiseship sized suvs people towed just fine with the family car.. Look at any movie from the 60s/70s.. Obviously follow basic safety while doing and dont overload the car but a 1000lb trailer can be towed by a ten speed bicycle let alone a 3800lb 350hp monster.. I have moved a car trailer loaded with a mustang around my house with a friggin lawnmower ,,jeez..
> http://hotrodlincoln.org/jared3.jpg


Easy, I never second guessed the abilities of the GTO or any other car for that matter. I am very aware of my grandparents towing a mobile home around, along with 5 kids in their station wagon. I would just prefer to do it with something other than my pride and joy.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

wasnt singling anyone out,,just on every forum I freqent anytime anyone asks about towing anything everyone answers to use the biggest truck on the face of the planet when any normal vehicle will do just fine for small towing jobs..


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

One very important aspect to towing is the amount of weight that the car will actually support. Obviously power is not a problem here and braking wouldnt be a big issue either, on less massive loads but I think the tounge weight here would be the overload point. I seriously doubt the performance oriented suspension on this car could withstand more than 500-800 lbs tounge weight. The cars of yesteryear were typically full-frame vehicles that a class II or III hitch could be mounted on. A solid rear axle and leaf springs most certainly accepted loads without issue. But a new GTO with a UNIbody and an independant rear suspension, coil springs with multilinks? I wouldnt ask that of it. Bikes, waverunners, motorcycle - Yes. Car dolly, car trailer, U-haul trailer, camping trailer - No, you couldnt convince me of that.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

There was a link a while back to the specs on the '06 released by GM. Unfortuantely, I can't remember exactly but it indicated the GTO could either tow 1000 lb with 100 lb tongue weight or 3500 lbs; Probably it was 1K lbs.
If anyone can find that link, post it again.

As there is no significant difference in the drive train, suspension, or structurally from the '04 to '06, I would say this would be a good guide (if I can find it again).


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I remember seeing 05 with a 1000 limit. However, Monaros down under do up to 3500 with the same frame we have. I believe GM didn't have the time to do their certification. I use my hitch all the time but just for a bike rake. For a short haul - I'd pull a trailer up to the Monaro limit if I had too. Several members pull trailers with equipment for the car to race or for their jobs.

Who has pulled the most weight and how much?


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

like was said above down under you can get a class III hitch and are rated to tow 3500lbs from the factory.. Obviously I dont mean to tell anyone to tow 3500lbs but you could if you needed to and even better you should feel very safe towing 1000lbs..
check it out here if you still doubt..
http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action/modelaccessories?aid=20590&&modelid=12001&bitmask=1


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

I recently bought a used BMW bike in Tulsa, about 7 hours from my home. I pulled my 6' x 10' enclosed cycle trailer to pick up the bike. It worked great, but you do need to watch your tongue weight as the Curt hitch is only rated for 200lbs. I have my motorcycle mount in my trailer installed as far to the rear as possible to reduce the tongue weight. I also place my spare tire towards the rear and kept the tongue weight well under 200lbs. 

It was 95 degrees and the only real issue is that the A/C on the GTO cuts out when the engine is under load. This limited my pulling in 6th gear as the engine was under load much of the time. By using 5th, the load was reduced enough, except on steep hills, to keep the A/C functioning. If you get on you GTO in normal driving you will notice this effect, but, unless you keep your foot in it all the time, it is normally not an issue. That said, the A/C on my car was barely able to keep up on a recent 98 degree day. The same might be said for many other cars on those kind of days.

The gas mileage for the trip was down to 12mpg!!!


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

on most vehicles even those designed for towing overdrive is not reccomended for towing. In a normal car the best towing gear is always your 1 to 1 gear ,in your case that would be 4th gear since both 5th and 6th are overdrives.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Found this thread on a search...*

..as I plan to tow my bike to track days and have no use for a truck, (Nor a place to park it) To those that think the GTO won't do it, I offer up this


----------

